# re-doing some speakers



## Cornelius (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a Yamaha rx-a700 receiver, that is doing well so far. I have no experience with other receivers so I can't say how it compares to anything else. I have the epik legend for a sub, behringer 2030p for my surround speakers, and Speakercraft 6.5 LCR for front/right/center. 

I don't hear much of the sound out of the tweeters, just some bass from the little subs that are in there. I don't really know if I blew them out or if they were blown out when they were given to me. I just really started noticing the difference lately and put my ear to the speaker and noticed that the tweeter in those two doesn't seem to put out nearly as much as the front left does.

Is there a way to check or what should my next step be? If I have to replace the speakers, what would be a good route to go with. I'd like to stay under $1,000 for the front/right/left speakers if I do end up having to replace them. 

Also, would it be a good idea to add an amplifier for the subs? I am running two dual subs. (1) Epik Legend - dual 12" and (1) M&K - dual 8". Or would it help to add an amp to any of the speakers??

Thanks so much for any advice!

Corey.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Cornelius said:


> I have a Yamaha rx-a700 receiver, that is doing well so far. I have no experience with other receivers so I can't say how it compares to anything else. I have the epik legend for a sub, behringer 2030p for my surround speakers, and Speakercraft 6.5 LCR for front/right/center.
> 
> I don't hear much of the sound out of the tweeters, just some bass from the little subs that are in there. I don't really know if I blew them out or if they were blown out when they were given to me. I just really started noticing the difference lately and put my ear to the speaker and noticed that the tweeter in those two doesn't seem to put out nearly as much as the front left does.
> 
> ...


Corey,
I am pretty sure that your Subwoofers have Internal Amplification which makes adding Amplifiers impossible.
If you're Tweeters are shot, I would be far more cost effective to simply replace the Tweeters provided you are happy with them and they are indeed blown. Speaking of that, often the Surrounds are not nearly as active as your Mains and Center Channel. I would place the Yamaha in All Channels Stereo to make sure that your Tweeters are blown.

Should that be the case, $1000 is a very healthy budget for Mains. Your choices are practically endless. I would recommend auditioning Paradigm, PSB, B&W, Klipsch and Definitive Technology just for a start. Also, SVS makes some wonderful Speakers. As do HSU Research.

Good luck with all of this. We will be here for you as best as we can throughout this. As for whether your Behringers are sufferning from a blown Tweeter, you could also move the 2030p's to the Mains to make sure they are functioning properly.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Cornelius (Nov 27, 2010)

I think the behringer's are fine. They are the rear right/left. I think it's my center and front right that have tweeter issues. 

What would you recommend I do to make sure they are blown before replacing them? I wouldn't mind just replacing the tweeters, but I pulled them yesterday and it's all put together on a circuit board so I didn't know exactly how I would replace them.

Let me know how to check.

thanks!
Corey.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Corey,
My bad on getting things reversed. I would call Speakercraft Tomorrow about the Tweeter issue. I am not that familiar with that Model and assumed you would be able to swap out the Tweeter quite easily. If thinking about something new, you could just go with all Behringers and have a matching set. Again, otherwise the choices you have at $1000 is quite large and would recommend going out to listen to some Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Cornelius (Nov 27, 2010)

talked to speakercraft, they said the tweeters are blown. They are lifetime warranty but since they were a gift I have to give them back to the person who gave them to me, and then have them get them fixed... I got them as a gift from a customer I did some work for since he upgraded his sound system. I am pretty sure the tweeters have been blown since I got them and I am guessing that's why he upgraded lol.

Well I don't really work for him anymore so they said I can't buy a new tweeter or pay to have them fix them. Can I just buy a tweeter? or am I gonna be buying new speakers??


----------

